
Calendar Plus has launched - EGreg
http://qbix.com/blog/index.php/2012/08/calendar-plus-has-launched/
======
vasco
I would say advertising on previous apps, creating a facebook page and
supporting users, strategic naming/branding, are all part of marketing, but
still a good story. Maybe you meant to say outsourced paid marketing?

~~~
EGreg
Yeah, I suppose the story should have said "no PR or advertising". We
definitely got some serious success using these techniques, but we didn't pay
for ads, or do any traditional marketing.

On a related note - I wish there was an ad network that would let you target
by operating system (as analytics do). Then makers of native apps for Mac,
Windows, etc. could actually purchase advertising! Anything like that exist?

~~~
samt
Yes, any self respecting ad network will provide targeting by OS!

~~~
EGreg
Care to name any that let me target only Mac users? Or perhaps more than one?
:)

------
mbh
I am sorry but you already had a fan base. So you already had 1000s of users.
And you told them before launching this app is coming. How is this not
marketing?

This is why I don't like to read and believe things on internet. You leveraged
your prior advertising. And the rest of the things you mentioned was
basically, build a great product. Everyone here knows that. But we have also
heard so many times no product sells itself irrespective of how great.So I
don't know what was the point of mentioning all those features etc

You also used SEO tactics to get people find your app. That is also classic
internet marketing

------
EGreg
If you guys have any questions, ask me on here. I will try to answer.

Although we got very far without any PR or marketing, we'd be happy to talk to
someone who has connections to tech blogs or can help us with that in general.
Until now, we've been pretty much getting everything done on our own steam.

------
psawaya
Congratulations!

I'd be interested to see some more detail. For example, how useful was the
Facebook page compared to e-mail support? Can you show us a graph of user
growth? What are some other things you tried that ended up not working so
well?

------
fieldforceapp
Good story, thanks for sharing.

Would you mind telling us how your IAP is working out for Groups: did anyone
buy the "I really love your app!" option at $9.99 -- cool idea, btw.

~~~
EGreg
Yes, actually quite a few people bought it. Almost every day someone buys it,
which makes us quite happy :)

I should make a graph showing how many of each are purchased on average.

------
EGreg
Not sure what happened, but the title of my post has been changed by someone.
Why? How?

People were responding to a completely different title.

Is someone else able to edit what we post?

------
zkhalique
I wonder if anyone on Hacker News has a contact at Apple that could help with
the mountain lion upgrade issue?

